# Homemade Hummus



## Mrs P (Sep 4, 2012)

I looove hummus & this recipe is very easy to make.

Makes a small Batch of Hummus, about 2 cups.


*Ingredients: *

1 cup dry chickpeas, soaked overnight

1 bay leaf

1 teaspoon kosher salt, more as needed

1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil, more as needed

3 tablespoons tahini (Tahini is a ground sesame seed paste, similar to peanut butter.. u can find it in the ethnic isle at the grocery store or at a health food store)

1 tablespoon lemon juice

1 garlic clove, finely chopped

1/8 teaspoon ground cumin, more as needed

Coarse sea salt, as needed

Cayenne, optional


Drain the chickpeas. Combine chickpeas, 6 cups water, bay leaf, and a very large pinch of salt. 
Simmer chickpeas, skimming off any foam from the surface, until they are very tender, about 1 hour.  
Drain, reserving cooking liquid. If you feel like peeling the chickpeas u can do this while they are still warm (is easier that way) 
or don't peel them... either way is good.


In a food processor, combine chickpeas (try to do this while they are still warm, they will be grind into a smoother hummus if you do, or reheat before pureeing), 1/2 cup cooking liquid (also warm is good here)1/3 cup oil, tahini, lemon juice, salt, garlic, and cumin until smooth. 
(Add more cooking liquid if you like a thinner hummus)

Spread hummus on a plate. Drizzle liberally with oil and season with coarse salt, cumin, and cayenne (to liking).


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 4, 2012)

I always though Hummus was a fruity, yuppy thing to eat. Boy was I wrong, I tried it and it was delicious. Now we eat it all the time. Always funny when we have the beer out watching UFC and I bring in a bowl of Hummus LOL.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 4, 2012)

I just think of that movie with Adam.Sandler in it


----------



## Get Some (Sep 4, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I just think of that movie with Adam.Sandler in it



Rambo?....


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 5, 2012)

Adam sandler was in rambo?
First time i ever hear about this humus... Imma have the ol lady make some.


----------



## Mrs P (Sep 5, 2012)

Hummus and Rambo, sure, I see the connection, lol


----------



## JOMO (Sep 5, 2012)

Hummus is awesome! I remember working for a mediterranean rest in NY in 2007 and we made our hummus. 

Try another batch with cilantro, jalapenos and fresh lime. California Hummus!


----------

